# Ford 640 Operation



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

My Ford 640 starts and runs well for about 20 mins to a half hour. 
Then it starts to cough/sputter a bit and performance reduces. I can correct this by pulling out the choke a bit. About 5 mins later, the same thing so I pull the choke out further. Good to go for another few mins. This repeats until I reach the choke limits in which case I need to get to the barn quickly or it will die in the field. Any ideas on what the cause of this problem is and how to fix it? Thanks. Glen


----------



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope someone has an answer to this question. I have a 601 that won't run after it warms up unless the choke is pulled out all the way. Even then, it won't pull.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Check that your fuel tank is venting properly. When you get to the point where it needs the choke, loosen the gas cap and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## jimiller5 (Nov 28, 2014)

I found my problem. It was the fuel filter.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

jimiller5 said:


> I found my problem. It was the fuel filter.


Cool. Since those type Ford tractors are gravity feed from the tank to the carb, it doesn't take a lot to block or restrict the flow of fuel...


----------

